# Funny things your Cockatiel(s) will do..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This isn't just for me.. I wanna hear some of the funny things you 'tiel(s) do whilst sitting in their cage/aviary that make you think "OH GOD "

Like for example.. Shiro will sit in his cage, and he swings his head in the air, then he'll swing his head down to his feet and he'll keep doing it whilst singing his "pop goes the weasel" song. Obviously a male thing, typically!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

My tiels have wooden foot toys in their cage. They pick one up, walk up the ladder to a ledge to play with it, but end up dropping it. They climb down the ladder, pick it up again, go back up....rinse and repeat.

So I wake up in the morning to *Thunk* -tiel feet scampering and bells on ladder ringing- *Thunk* -tiel feet scampering and bells on ladder ringing-

:wacko:
________
Suzuki Cervo Specifications


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAOOOOOO! :rofl:

They can't give up, they know they're determined so eventually they're gonna get it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

not in thier cage yo play often but Chicken has a habit of walking to the seed jar ( i put it in a glass jar after opening) 

jumping on top 

grips the lid with her feet and trys to take off with the jar!!

the jar is way too heavy but she can drag it over so it falls and then she can try to get the lid off

sometimes she wins 

sometimes she dont

she wont do it when i'm there but i hear her and come into the room and she's 
"whats up dad??" look on her face

"I wheren't doing nuthin!"

the other thing is the draw string on my ironing board
that holds the cover on tight

she is facinated with it and will spend as much time as she can trying to get the string

and now its cooling off here Chicken will claim the maxtor external hard drive and sit on it as it puts out warmish air from the cooling fan inside

anyway i'm off to collect seeds from the wild grasses here or whats left 

cheers

jack


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Halley does his whole talking/whistling routine. First he says "Hi, my name is Halley, I am a spooty bird." Well, he tries to anyway. Mostly he comes out with a bunch of "HI!"s and "E-SPOOT!"s. Then immediately he goes into whistling the Mexican Hat Dance (because this was how my dad taught him - talking, then whistling). Seven years and he hasn't gotten the **** song right once.  He _thinks _he knows it perfectly, so as soon as he hears it he cuts off whoever's whistling, because we should all know by now that this is _Halley's_ show. :lol: If people don't praise him right away (or especially if they're talking to each other and not paying any attention to him) he'll start SCREAMING the notes until you tell him how pretty he is. 

Echo's pretty funny, too..just watching her figure things out, like how to turn around on the perch, is amusing. She'll try to stretch for a toy over her shoulder instead of just turning around. :lol:


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My boy Monroe does this dance when he gets excited. He chirps and runs back and forth on the perch, when he gets to one end he swivels his head in a circle. I'm trying to get him to do it on que and I've had some lucky. He just looks so cute doing it and he loves when you play along with him by moving your head at the correct time.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Well Jasper does a few things when I come into the room because he usually knows that means he's coming out.

1) Walks side to side on his perch chirping once each way. Sometimes he'll lose his balance and those wings and feathers go up and he stands there for a moment glaring at me.

2) He'll tilt his head both ways and chirp.

3) He'll peck at my nails and then run.

4) His feathers puff when the paper he's chewing starts to mysteriously "move"

5) His feathers puff when the phone rings (if he hadn't flown away first)

6) If he flys away because he's frightened and lands on a curtain he will stand there and chirp and chirp until I get him down. I think this one is more annoying than funny lol.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hawkeye pulled a good one a few days ago. He was busy beak banging on a perch. Bang-Bang-Bang...then look around to make sure we were still paying attention to him. After looking at us he went to bang the perch again, MISSED and landed on the bottom of the cage. He then fluffed his feathers, gave himself a good shake then bit Holly on the foot like the whole thing was her fault.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Both Charlie and Luna have this really maniacal laugh. They normally do it when all is quite... Next thing you hear is "HA, HA, HA, HA!" in a really deep voice (kinda like the count who counts on Sesame Street. 1 Ha Ha Ha Ha!) It's really funny and creepy at the same time... Makes me wonder what they are plotting.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Rofl! thanks for the laugh. :lol:

Jasper sounds like a real character!!


----------



## Mandolin Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Gomer and Steinway will come to me when I call them. They know they'll get a neck rub. Biscuit likes to hang upside down like a bat. She'll do that for several minutes at a time.

I had something very heartwarming happen recently. Last Sunday, Martin, my 20-year-old died from an abdominal tumor. In recent weeks, he had become very lethargic so I put him in a separate cage. He was close enough to see the action but far enough away from it so it didn't have to involve him. Gomer and Martin had become buddies over the last few months. I kept seed in a saucer to make it easier for Martin to eat. Gomer would frequently go in and just sit with Martin. Then, Gomer started getting pasta and eggs from his own food dish and taking them into Martin. He didn't feed it to him but he put it close enough for Martin to just turn his head and pick it up. I've never seen a tiel do that before. Gomer misses Martin, too. We all do.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Mandolin Guy said:


> Then, Gomer started getting pasta and eggs from his own food dish and taking them into Martin. He didn't feed it to him but he put it close enough for Martin to just turn his head and pick it up.


Oh my God, that is so sweet. RIP Martin.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw that's sad, I'm sorry. 

I swear Theo was a bat in her past life, heh!


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

When Louie doesn't want to go back into his cage, as I'm opening his cage door he runs down onto my arm and presses the side of his face (like his cheek area) onto my arm and makes kissy noises so I won't put him back in. And I try to put my finger near him and say 'step up!' so he'll jump up, but no. He just stays in that position and I end up going and sitting down with him on the couch *sigh*


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Mandolin Guy said:


> Gomer and Martin had become buddies over the last few months. I kept seed in a saucer to make it easier for Martin to eat. Gomer would frequently go in and just sit with Martin. Then, Gomer started getting pasta and eggs from his own food dish and taking them into Martin. He didn't feed it to him but he put it close enough for Martin to just turn his head and pick it up. I've never seen a tiel do that before. Gomer misses Martin, too. We all do.


That's the sweetest thing I've read all week  You have some very special birds.
________
Ipad Accessories


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike gets grumpy he starts what I call his angry talk. He will just talk gibberish and throw in words he knows like Spikey, peekaboo and Boogaboo. Apparently boogaboo is a bad word because Spike only says it during his angry talk  Another cute thing Spike does is when he jumps on my head from my shoulder I will pretend that I don't know where he went. I start asking Spike where did you go, where are you Spike (see what a good actress I am ) Well he will walk to the edge of my head and peek down right into my eye as if to say Iam right here


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I finally have something to add. I got a new glass door put in so Gabby gets sun and can see outside. Well the last few days he has found a friend he will chatter to all day long. His shadow!!  He'll show his wings and just chatter away at the blank wall. Goofy bird! Today it was really cloudy so no shadow, he looked around the top of his cage all day for his friend, finally have up 3 hours later and took a nap.lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha. Shiro found his shadow last night, he was running up and down the boys cage following it and he wasn't going to give up until the "shadow" gave up.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Haha. Shiro found his shadow last night, he was running up and down the boys cage following it and he wasn't going to give up until the "shadow" gave up.


Oh! The Peter Pan Syndrome!


----------

